# 2008 Nissan Frontier King Cab



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Gonna keep this short n sweet. Keeping it simple. Started tearing into this today. It will be a work in progress, but I hope to have the majority of it done this weekend.


Here are a few pics of what I have accomplished, thus far...

Here is where it begins. With the removal of the first door panel...










Strip the cover off and you can see a few gaping holes. These will need to be plugged...



















I like to use roof flashing material. It is cheap and easy to work with...




























A few CLD tiles to be used for deadening. I use these on the inner and outer door skin...










Something like this...










Next, a layer of MLV. I cheated and used the OEM barrier as a template...










Turned out like this...


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

MLV Installed...










Next up, a layer of closed cell foam. I cheated again, since it worked so well the first time...










After trimming, looks like this...










Installed...










Since the passenger side is a mirror image of the driver side, I decided to spare you the details and pics, but I have that side done, too.

Also have the majority of wiring ran, still needs to be trimmed to length, at this point...










This little guy is where my amp is gonna call home...










Here he is, wrapped in carpet...










Baffles, still in progress...



















Test fit the amprack. This should work...











Leaving it here, for tonight. I will be back at it in the morning.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice job so far, sub'd.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Thanks. 

Finished running the rest of the wiring this morning. No pics, since it's pretty standard stuff. Tore the dash apart and discovered that I have the wrong antenna adapter. If it ain't one thing, it's another...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Subscribed. Love these trucks.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Now that I think about it, isn't it more effective to apply the CCF before the MLV or am I thinking backwards?


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

mires said:


> Now that I think about it, isn't it more effective to apply the CCF before the MLV or am I thinking backwards?


If there's enough room it's probably best to put CCF on each side of the MLV, actually. I was afraid if I did this I wouldn't be able to get my door panels back on. 

If they go on easy enough, I'll add another layer. It's easy enough to do since the MLV is just attached to the door skin with Velcro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

BEAVER said:


> If there's enough room it's probably best to put CCF on each side of the MLV, actually. I was afraid if I did this I wouldn't be able to get my door panels back on.
> 
> If they go on easy enough, I'll add another layer. It's easy enough to do since the MLV is just attached to the door skin with Velcro.
> 
> ...


Gotcha. Looking good so far.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Thanks. Appreciate it. 

I have a few pics to add later. No computer where I'm at now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

BEAVER said:


> If there's enough room it's probably best to put CCF on each side of the MLV, actually. I was afraid if I did this I wouldn't be able to get my door panels back on.
> 
> If they go on easy enough, I'll add another layer. It's easy enough to do since the MLV is just attached to the door skin with Velcro.
> 
> ...


I'd move the ccf regardless.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I'd move the ccf regardless.


Noted. I'm going to add that inner layer. After thinking about it, I highly doubt that one layer of foam is going to make a difference in whether or not the panels go back on... And ever since its been mentioned, it's been in the back of my mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Got a little more done today, but not a lot. Had some family stuff going on and family comes first... But, here is what I did get done...

Got all of the wiring in place, 100%. Alpine has these goofy little plugs for their amps. Kinda quirky, yet kinda cool...










Have the amp in place and all wiring attached. If I would have known it was going to be as tight as it was, I probably would have just pulled the drivers seat out. Nevertheless, it is nestled in there nicely...










From the front, with the seat all the way back...










From the rear, with the seat all the way forward...










It is gonna be a little tricky to adjust, but doable. 

Tomorrow, I plan on finishing my baffles and adding another layer of closed cell foam in between the MLV and door. Hopefully, the door panels will go back on. lol

After that, I wait. Woofers are due to arrive Monday and depending upon whether or not my local shops have an antenna adapter, I may have to order one, since I mistakenly got the wrong one the first time around...


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

What drivers are you planning on using?


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I have a set of Dayton RS180's on the way. I haven't settled on tweeters, yet. I picked up a cheap set of Powerbass 2 3/4" "tweeters" to throw in my dash, temporarily. I plan on trying several tweeters, since they're cheap n easy. 

I also have a TC Sounds Epic 8 that will be going in. I plan to build a center counsel of sorts for the rear of the truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

You sure you dont want to sell that Epic 8 instead? 

I wondered how you'd do the substage. There isn't an awful lot of room back there.

I'm not sure if you've measured the dash openings or not, but I think the Dayton RS-28a will fit in there and would be a great match for the 180's.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Won't fit. The openings are 3"x4". They were my first thought, honestly. 

I went super cheap with the Powerbass units for a reason, primarily to test the location. If it proves decent, I'm going to invest in a set of SB Acoustics dimpled domes... I forget the part number... If the stock location proves nasty, I'll invest in a good set of small format tweeters, most likely Scans, and then make a move to the pillars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Damn, that sucks. Well I hope it works out for you. It's pretty awesome when stock locations work well.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

mires said:


> Damn, that sucks. Well I hope it works out for you. It's pretty awesome when stock locations work well.


Amen. A man can hope. lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miller319 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm planning on tearing into my Xterra again and this is *perfect* for me to subscribe to.

Thanks in advance for logging all of this.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Small updates today, as it was another busy family day. Little League. 

Added that inner layer of CCF. I will feel much better now, knowing its there...



















Its as thick as I had feared. Should be ok...










Cut a couple rings for the baffles...




























Just gotta figured out what I am going to coat them with to protect them from moisture.

Routed the iPod control through the spare accessory hole. Could not think of another place for it, really...










Through everything back together good enough to make it derivable, for now. This is how she sits, for the time being...


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Oh, and here is where I routed the main power wire, for anyone who cares...


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good man. Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

Routed the iPod control through the spare accessory hole. Could not think of another place for it, really...










Just as a heads up the factory I-pod is run through the top glove box. It's clean and keeps the iPod out of sight.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

nautic70 said:


> Just as a heads up the factory I-pod is run through the top glove box. It's clean and keeps the iPod out of sight.


Cool. I'll check it out, although I don't want mine out of sight. Mines actually an iPhone. Never know when it might ring. lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Went around the rings on the baffles with a little silicone caulk. Figured it could not hurt...










Coating them in rattle can bedliner to protect them from moisture...










Went to mount the head unit and ran into a serious snag. It appears as if either the head unit or dash kit is too deep. The head unit will slip into place without the RCA leads connected, but as soon as I connect them, its a no go. It is seriously tight, to the point where I do not believe even RCAs with elbows will fit in there. They bottom out on this crossbar...










Any suggestions, outside fabricating a dash kit from scratch?


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Ok, after taking a break and going back to it later, I think I have this dash kit figured out. The cheapness of this kit and lack of quality instructions are disappointing, but I think I have it figured out now. If it fits now, it is still going to be tight. Test fit after work tomorrow...


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Looking good so far Beaver! I like the bed liner idea for the baffles.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Beaver. Fish. This thread makes me feel outdoorsy. LOL
Nice job so far. 

Jay


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I am going to destroy this dash kit. That is all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

As seen in the pics, I am about an inch away from being able to pull this off...




























What I have decided to do is take the brackets off the OEM head unit and use them to to secure that aftermarket unit...










I am modifying the dash kit to use only what is necessary to fill the gap and scrapping the rest...










I have test fit it and it seems like it is going to work with a little more modding, but it is too dark for pics now. I will wrap it up in the morning.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Is there a different kit out there that puts the deck on the bottom and pocket on top? I'm not sure if that would help or not, but it's something to think about?


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Not that I am aware of. This is a METRA kit and I have heard that the Scosche unit is more or less, identical.

I will get this to work. I do feel like a bit of a ******* for having so much trouble with a simple head unit, but it is what it is. I will make it work. I am determined, lol.


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

Personally I've never had an issue with those dash kits but then again those are some huge RCAs.

Also, throw some split loom on that power wire under the hood. You've got a nice and clean install so far so why not make that power wire look ike it belongs under there.

Great looking install though.


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

I have had to fight every one of those damn kits when using deeper radios or bigger RCA's. The scosche is the exact same way, so no help there. I have always had to do what you are doing, and modify a kit or universal pocket to get it to fit right. Not the best way, but is works. The silver lining, the radio won't budge, unlike being mounted to a flimsy piece of plastic.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

It didnt go by the book, but it is in there and I am viewing that as a victory, at this point. lol. As a side benefit, the head unit does seem like it is in there very, very solid, using the factory brackets...


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I have sound! Only in the dash, though... Still waiting on the Fed Ex man with my woofers. While waiting, I started on my sub enclosure...




























Its going to house a single TC Sounds Epic 8 and will be a downfiring rear center counsel, of sorts.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Subwoofer enclosure completed and installed...



















Just got an email from Parts Express. My woofers are on back order for the next month. Looks like I will be making a new set of baffles and making use of my Massive Audio 6x9 midbass drivers, instead...


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

I HATE Nissan pickups for that big bar behind the radio.

What I've had to do before is open up the radio and solder 6-8" RCA pigtails to the board, that way the RCAs are not having to plug into the back of the radio anymore.

Major PITA, but helps the deck fit a lot better.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

BEAVER said:


> Subwoofer enclosure completed and installed...
> 
> Just got an email from Parts Express. My woofers are on back order for the next month. Looks like I will be making a new set of baffles and making use of my Massive Audio 6x9 midbass drivers, instead...


As much as I hate to hear that, I'm kinda curious to hear what you think of the 6x9's


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I'm curious, too. I'm pretty sure that they'll be ok. It actually sounds surprisingly well right now, with just a set of 2 3/4" coaxials and a single 8. I have all gains set to minimum and haven't adjusted eq or time alligent, yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to hear. I'm sure it will all come together once the midbasses are in. How much power are you feeding the Epic?


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Amps birth sheet says 581 watts. I don't know how much of that it'll see, but I guess that's what's on tap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Should be plenty lol.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

My thoughts exactly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Hoping to get my Midbass in after work tonight, but I have been toying with it a little, as is. I currently have the 2 3/4" coaxials in my dash high passed at about 400 hz, 12 db and have tried the sub everywhere from 50-200 hz... 

It's readily apparent that this sub is gonna need a lot of eq. Even at min gain, this sucker really slams above 50 hz, but seems to really lack down low. Figured as much, really. Just hoping I have enough adjustment available to make it mesh. I suppose I better reserve judgement, for the time being...


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Still wet, after the first coat of bedliner. Hope to get another coat on them before bed, another in the morning, yet another on my lunch hour tomorrow and then install them after work tomorrow...










I will tell you this; I would rather cut 100 round rings with me router than have to cut another half dozen oval rings with my jigsaw.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Applied a layer of butyl rope and got my baffles mounted and midbass drivers in...



















Initial impressions, after a five minute tune... I am quite pleased. I will have to do a little bit of tinkering to make it really shine, but I am quite happy, right out of the gate.


----------



## mrm1776 (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice build... I always did hate the nissans with that ridiculous cross bar behind the radio.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah, that damn bar got the better of me for a bit, but it all worked out ok in the end. 

Really enjoying my uber cheap little set-up. Sounds dynamite for what I have into it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

